# Bruce Lee's Lost Sketches (74th Bday)



## Stickgrappler (Nov 27, 2014)

Bruce Lee would've been 74 today. Posted some of his Lost Sketches in his honor!











Enjoy 5 more here:



6 Bruce Lee s Lost Sketches Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice  I particularly like the last image. Thanks for remembering and sharing


----------



## Takai (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2014)

Those are great, thanks for posting them.

I heard the other day that Bruce Lee's 74th birthday was today and I was surprised because I did not realize he would be that old if he had lived... he is eternally 32 in my noggin


----------

